# coyote bounty revisited



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Coyotes in spotlight
By Mike McFeely,The Forum
Published Thursday, February 10, 2005
· advertisement ·

Chuck Haus calls a recent bounty hunt for coyotes in southeastern North Dakota a success. 
Not so fast, Randy Kreil says.

Haus and his group, the Richland County Wildlife Club, recently said it exhausted a $2,100 bounty fund in two weeks when hunters turned in 84 coyotes and collected $25 for each predator.

"We had an overwhelming response," said Haus, of rural Hankinson. "It sounds like other clubs around the state are thinking about doing the same thing."

Haus said Richland County sportsmen felt a bounty was necessary because the coyote population has grown in recent years and the predators are raising havoc with the area's deer and pheasants. Haus said he's seen coyotes chasing deer on a couple of occasions.

RELATED CONTENT 
Graphic 
"We felt like we had to do something to make it an issue, that this is a problem," Haus said. "We've had calls from all over the state wondering what we're doing. Some people have actually driven here to hunt them." 
It was believed to be the first bounty program in North Dakota in many years.

There's a reason for that, said Kreil, wildlife division chief for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

"We know bounties don't work," Kreil said. "That's why the state hasn't supported bounties in decades."

Bounties were once a popular tool that states used in an attempt to control predator populations. In North Dakota, the state paid $2.2 million in bounties between 1898 and 1961 for coyotes, wolves and red fox.

The bounties were discontinued when the state determined they made no impact on predator numbers, Kreil said.

"Bounties are a great way to spend a lot of money and not reduce the predator population," Kreil said.

There are several biological reasons why bounties don't reduce coyote numbers, Kreil said. Topping the list is that female coyotes will have larger litters if there is a significant decrease in the animal's population.

Kreil said Game and Fish once looked into reducing the coyote population in the Badlands in hopes of increasing the lambing success of bighorn sheep. The study determined the state would have needed to reduce the coyote population by two-thirds a year, every year, to make an impact.

"Once you stopped, you'd lose everything you'd gained," Kreil said. "It wasn't realistic."

Kreil said if there are fewer deer in the southeast part of the state, the reason would likely be the significant increase in the number of deer licenses issued by the Game and Fish Department over the past several years that had the expressed purpose of reducing the deer herd.

Coyote bounties could become an issue in the Minnesota, a state in which bounties are illegal. Like in North Dakota, the animal is considered a furbearer and hunting season is open year-around.

A representative from western Minnesota introduced a bill in the Legislature this week that would allow counties to offer coyote bounties. The bill could get its first committee hearing today.

Coyote bounties became an issue in Minnesota last month when commissioners in Swift County said they would like a statewide bounty.

Because of increased grasslands in the western part of the state, thanks to the Conservation Reserve Program and a rise in the population of mice, voles and other prey species, coyotes have multiplied in western Minnesota, said Department of Natural Resources area wildlife manager Dave Soehren of Appleton.

Echoing Kreil, Soehren said there is a reason coyote bounties have been obsolete in Minnesota since 1965.

"They are an outmoded system for dealing with predators," Soehren said. "They do nothing to affect the population."

The Richland County Wildlife Club is planning to offer a bounty on coyotes next year, Haus said.

Readers can reach Forum reporter Mike McFeely at (701) 241-5580


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Its funny that he didn't mention anything about how the animals were harvested or about the many complaints from ranchers about cut fences and pickups tearing across their pastures chasing them!!!!!! :******: We'll see how it goes next year i'm sure there will be a few ranchers that oppose it.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Brad.T said:


> Its funny that he didn't mention anything about how the animals were harvested or about the many complaints from ranchers about cut fences and pickups tearing across their pastures chasing them!!!!!! :ticked: We'll see how it goes next year i'm sure there will be a few ranchers that oppose it.


Well said Brad.T, the funny part is I talked to a farmer that lives 1 mile south of the North Dakota Border (north of New Effington South Dakota) just this morning at the C-Store here in town. He told me even though the BOUNTY is gone for this year (or at least it appears the money has been spent) the so called Coyote Hunters are still doing their thing. He said yesterday there was pickups surrounding a section of grassland, and about a half dozen 4 wheelers tearing through everything in sight.

Either these guys don't know the money is gone, or they just had so damn much fun they are continuing with their preferred hunting tactics for FREE.

I also talked to a fellow from Minnesota that was in Fargo a week ago. He told me he was looking to buy his son (who has been wanting to try his hand a Calling Coyotes for a long time now) an Electronic Predator Caller. Rick told me every store he went to said (We have them on order, but are currently sold out of everything).

As for me, well I am planning on heading out calling this weekend on a couple places that I am the only person that has permission to hunt. Might be interesting to see what happens.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like the hunting pressure is going up. People will have to switch up their calling patterns for success.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

SD Handgunner give them hell and if you run into any problems remember your the one doing it legally and ethically so don't take no sh&$!!!!! I guy is really going to have to put in some time this summer getting land set aside and tied up so you still have some good spot to hunt.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well Brad.T, IF I catch em on this side of the border I'll give em more than hell. They'll probably find themselves in court if I get the opportunity.

Larry


----------

